# Chocolate Havanese?



## kab4444 (Sep 28, 2011)

I found 2 breeder close to home and just wanted to know if anyone knew anything about them: Colonial Havanese in Williamsburg and Hava Silk Dogs by the Bay. I also noticed Colonial Havanese breeds chocolate havanese and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them. i never knew they came in chocolate.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I have seen a chocolate havanese.

I believe chocolate is a recessive gene and it requires both sire and dam to be chocolate in order to have a litter of chocolate. Chocolate wasn't an accepted color until only recently.

Oreos' mom is pure chocolate and father is creme color. Oreo was part of a 6 pup litter, 5 black 1 sable all males. Oero is black with some white on his chest, chin and 1 foot. He does have a borwn pignment to his black and he has grey/blue roots.

More info:
http://www.havanesecolors.com/colours7.html

Huge section on chocolate:
http://www.felici-animali.be/PdC_en_colours.htm


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The Hava Silk by the Bay sounds good and talks about the different health testing but doesn't actually say that they have the health testing done on their dogs. You may have to ask them specifically.

The other breeder didn't mention health testing, either. That is one of the most important things. The Hava Silk breeder sounded like they do a lot of socializing of their puppies and that is a good thing. Please check about the health testing, though. They sure had some cute puppies in the last couple of litters!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Tessa is a chocolate Havanese. You can tell because her nose and the rims of her eyes are brown and her eyes are a light brown colour instead of the dark brown colour. Other than that, she is just a regular Havanese, loves RLH and has the paper shredding gene.

Chocolate is my favourite food, so she is the perfect dog for me. Here is a picture of my baby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A friend of mine has a gorgeous chocolate, with green eyes, I don't think chocolate is very common, but it is seen in Havanese. 

Cute picture of Tessa! She's beautiful!

Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathie said:


> The Hava Silk by the Bay sounds good and talks about the different health testing but doesn't actually say that they have the health testing done on their dogs. You may have to ask them specifically.
> 
> The other breeder didn't mention health testing, either. That is one of the most important things. The Hava Silk breeder sounded like they do a lot of socializing of their puppies and that is a good thing. Please check about the health testing, though. They sure had some cute puppies in the last couple of litters!


I can tell you for a fact that Ann absolutely does all the health testing that's available, not just the ones that some recommend-not only doing the health testing, but only using dogs who have passed all their testing before being bred. We've known her for a long time.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm almost 100% positive that Diego's a chocolate Havanese...i read the Rainbow Color Chart website (I think thats the name) and I got a little confused by it...but my understanding from it is that if the rims of his eye lids, nose, and lips are chocolate in color, and his eyes are either a light brown or hazel, then it's a chocolate Havanese (Diego has all these traits). The definition of the coat colors is what confused me...I'm still trying to find out what type of coat he has (all I know is that it isn't cottony!)

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

He definitely looks like a chocolate Hav to me, not that I`m an expert but his colouring is a lot like Tessa`s. She has quite a bit of cream on her paws and up her rear into her tail and on her cheeks. As I understand it, because of the eye rims, nose, etc., that`s how you know they are a Chocolate. This picture shows how much cream she actually has. That is Cooper and my son in the background.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Charley is a chocolate havanese! I of course am biased but I think he has the best coloring. He has the cuteste brown nose, brown lips & brown eyelids. LOVE him!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Meghan: We need a picture of Charley, please


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's sire is a choc hav and he has a few more choclates in his line. He is a gold/sable and white, but as he got older, his chocolate lineage came through. See his brown nose and eye rims and light eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Kodi's sire is a choc hav and he has a few more choclates in his line. He is a gold/sable and white, but as he got older, his chocolate lineage came through. See his brown nose and eye rims and light eyes.


I love the deep, almost plum, color of (your) Kodi's "edges"!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

*Kody*

Kody is so cute. What color was he when he was born? Do you know the color of the other parent?


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Can a chocolate and white dam and a chocolate sire produce a mostly white puppy with chocolate markings?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Can a chocolate and white dam and a chocolate sire produce a mostly white puppy with chocolate markings?


Yes.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I call Sassy my white chocolate, that's my favorite kind of chocolate.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

BTW her muzzle is just damp, she has the brown streaks on her face.


----------

